
Show HN: Link Drop – Daily newsletter of your bookmarks - frindo
http://linkdrop.co
======
frindo
Hi HN - I built this to satisfy a personal itch and learn more about chrome
extensions. I always felt like I would set and forget bookmarks so I wanted a
way to be reminded of them daily.

That, combined me with my love of newsletters, led me to create linkdrop.
Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
bracobama
Cool idea! Do you think you could extend the intervals it sends out emails? I,
for one, would really appreciate being able to have a weekly digest of links
that I could check out on the weekend instead of a daily email.

~~~
frindo
I wanted to add that but I didn't have time this weekend. That's actually my
biggest feature request from myself :P. I'm super busy over the next couple
weeks, but I'll see what I can do to add this, maybe even just a hard coded
"Send this only on Friday."

Thanks for checking it out!

------
jaysonelliot
This is the best approach to bookmarking I've seen yet.

I manage a multi-author blog, and I've tried lots of different ways to share
story ideas with the authors. This provides an easy way to send out the day's
reading.

Whatever revenue model you need to make this viable long-term, I hope it works
out. I'd gladly pay a subscription price for this service.

~~~
frindo
Hey thanks so much for your comment! I'm glad you find this tool helpful. If
you have a minute, I'd love to hear your thoughts on how I could improve it
further. My email is in my profile. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

------
CameronBanga
Saving for when Safari support is added.

One idea for an integration would be with Pinboard. I use read later on
pinboard, and would love to have those sent to me this way.

------
zorbash
We at [https://tefter.io](https://tefter.io) are working on an alternative way
to discover new content and organise bookmarks.

We started off with a similar idea to linkdrop but then thought there's more
to bookmarking than that.

So a user may subscribe to a variety of feeds and users,
[https://tefter.io/~hackernews](https://tefter.io/~hackernews) is of course
one of them and have a personalised newsfeed. From the newsfeed posts can be
bookmarked and kept in a "weekend reads" list. Bookmarks can be marked as
read. However bookmarks can be easily added from any devise, since we offer
browser extensions, mobile and desktop apps, slack integration. One can also
import from pocket or pinboard.

Concerning newsletters, we thought they may be annoying. Imagine waking up on
a Sunday to an email telling you to read stuff. We're trying to stay in the
spirit of HN, sending as little notifications as possible. Our users have
better things to do and their attention is important.

------
arendtio
Nice idea, would love to see an example on the page (e.g. screenshot).

~~~
frindo
Yeah I probably need to redo the landing page. There are a few more example
screenshots on the chrome extension page:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/link-
drop/bdfpcani...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/link-
drop/bdfpcaniedneocakpdjdpilpeinifnni)

Thanks for the feedback!

------
ytwombly
I hope you're considering a Firefox add-on next!

~~~
frindo
If I had known the response this would get I wouldn't have launched without
it! I'll look into it over the next couple weeks. :)

~~~
meremortals
Fantastic work! I would also very much love a Firefox extension

------
kickscondor
Discussion about a similar idea yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19954307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19954307)

~~~
frindo
Whoa I missed this. Will check it out thanks!

------
eat_veggies
Really nice. I remember a previous show HN based on the same concept:
[https://mailist.app/](https://mailist.app/)

------
jason_zig
I really like simple tools like these. I forget what I bookmark all the time
and IMO the chrome bookmarks bar is hard to manage... Nice work & great idea!

Small nitpick: The fields for sign up and create account are the same and
should carry over if you switch between the two. For example I entered my
email & pass to log in but mean to sign up and had to enter the info twice.

~~~
frindo
Interesting, the default behavior is for it to carry over but I thought that
was weird so I clear the inputs when you switch between the two. I can see how
that is annoying since they look so similar.

------
pcardoso
Nice work, I can see myself using this.

I have some ideas in this field and while I don't execute on them this looks
like a good option. :D

Congratulations!

------
janvdberg
So this tool emails NEW content/articles from the saved bookmarks? Sort of RSS
in newsletter form. Pretty cool idea.

~~~
frindo
Oh no it actually just sends whatever hte link is that you bookmarked. Sorry
for the confusion! What you described is actually a _really_ cool idea though
haha.

~~~
mettamage
I think reminding ourselves of old things can be quite a good thing in some
cases. I think your idea is a _really_ cool idea.

~~~
ljm
Agreed. So many things languish in my bookmarks and RSS reader. I won’t find
them unless I know exactly the right words for them to be suggested. I won’t
find them even if I’m trying to (had this problem finding the WildDuck post
last week).

A periodical check in sounds amazing. “Are you still curious? Y/n”

------
anilyeni
hmm. it is not something i would use as person. but i would prefer to use this
one as SaaS. Something like, some people are using my mobile app, getting
interested with some products, i would popup and ask them "do you want me to
email you the links, so you can better see the products later in your desktop"

------
itake
This would be cool if it linked with Pocket. I like to book mark articles for
later viewing on desktop.

~~~
frindo
My initial plan was to integrate with Pocket (which I love). I have some ideas
for how that would be done.

Building this was more about learning how to build a chrome extension, but I
think this might work even better as a tool on top of pocket. Given the
interest this is getting + the other conversation about bookmarks I might take
on the Pocket+ thing next.

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
akavel
Super cool idea. For my personal use, I'd love if it worked slightly
differently, i.e. had the following (additional?) features:

\- let me press a button in my browser ("lottery" or "Russian roulette") and
just open a random link (from my bookmarks) immediately in the current tab;
I'm not interested in emails, but I'm interested in getting inspired
sometimes, exactly when I want it and how much I want it :)

\- if it could also load bookmarks/favourites from HN & lobste.rs

\- as other said, working on Firefox :)

------
marcinem
Good job! Have you seen [https://mailist.app](https://mailist.app) before?
Ot’s pretty the same:) I built it a year ago.

~~~
frindo
Hey thanks! I've never seen mailist before. I probably wouldn't have built
this if I had haha.

------
_eric
Great idea! I love me some newsletter too, so this should be pretty handy.

Minor nitpick: There's a type in the /about page:

> I want to change the time I recieve (->receive) my drop

~~~
plibither8
Ironic nitpick: the intended word "typo" in your comment has a typo

~~~
_eric
Oh, the irony

------
dmazin
Cool. Would be great if this allowed import of Chrome/Instapaper/Pocket
bookmarks, since I have massive backlogs there.

~~~
asdff
reread.io is similar for pocket

~~~
dmazin
Exactly what I was asking for! Thank you.

------
jaden
This is a great idea! Any plans for a bookmarklet to get multi-browser
support?

~~~
frindo
Hmm that's interesting. I'm not very familiar with bookmarklets. Could I sync
and persist a uid so that I can store the bookmarks per user?

~~~
jaden
You could generate a custom bookmarklet for users with their uid embedded in
it.

~~~
frindo
Cool - I'll check out how portable the code from chrome extension to
firefox/safari extension is. This could be a quick work around if needed.
Thanks!

------
shehryarrr
Oh nice! I was thinking something like this would be useful the other day.

------
onlyrealcuzzo
I've wanted something like this for years. Thanks for making it [=

------
frankdenbow
reminds me of [http://getrevue.co](http://getrevue.co) which uses an extension
to make it easier to create newsletters to send to others

------
bentossell
I made a tutorial for something like this recently which you can use the
Pocket extension with ([https://www.makerpad.co/make/newsletter-generator-
chrome-ext...](https://www.makerpad.co/make/newsletter-generator-chrome-
extension)) and the newsletter tutorial is here
([https://www.makerpad.co/pro/automated-weekly-hourly-email-
di...](https://www.makerpad.co/pro/automated-weekly-hourly-email-digest)) but
it's paywalled.

But you just set up zapier to link new bookmarks to airtable, then use the
digest zapier trigger to weekly/daily send a list of all the new links sent to
airtable via gmail or the zapier email action.

You can also link this with Mailchimp for a bigger newsletter too (which is in
the paywalled tutorial)

------
monadi
That's a really cool approach - I am operating in a similar space [1] but I
have not introduced any rediscovery options like that yet.

[1] [https://www.randoku.co/](https://www.randoku.co/)

~~~
fastball
Your product looks fairly similar in scope to Pinboard[0] – what would you say
differentiates the two?

0: [https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

~~~
monadi
At its' current state Randoku mirrors Pinboard's features to a certain extent,
but I'd like it to be much more than an archiving solution.

I'm working on introducing "read it later" features (à la Pocket/Instapaper),
annotations, discovery of relevant content via RSS and re-discovery of content
already bookmarked (which is what I liked about Link Drop).

~~~
lgats
Are any of these services able to ping archive.org with the bookmarked URL?

~~~
monadi
Randoku does not do that at the moment - I could potentially extend my parser
to keep a copy of the closest archived snapshot url from the archive.org
public API. I will explore this - thanks

------
superconformist
Now that's what I call really simple syndication!

------
akavel
Bookmarked. ...ummm...

